

Website Hackers Slip Under the Radar with Impersonator Bots - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/14/website-hackers-slip-under-the-radar-with-impersonator-bots/

======
SCAQTony
Reminds me of a line from a short story by William Gibson titled, "Burning
Chrome:

"...“Congratulations,” I heard Bobby say. “We just became an Eastern Seaboard
Fission Authority inspection probe...” That meant we were clearing fiberoptic
lines with the cybernetic equivalent of a fire siren, but in the simulation
matrix we seemed to rush straight for Chrome’s database...."”

Excerpt From: William Gibson. “Burning Chrome.” iBooks.
[https://itun.es/us/iD40W.l](https://itun.es/us/iD40W.l)

